# Wood for bacon...help ASAP!



## biaviian (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm about to put my bacon under some smoke and really messed up when it comes to dust.  I thought I had plenty of hickory left but I used it last week.  So I thought I had plenty of apple but I have none.  So I'm left with the following options:

Cherry
Pecan
Maple
Bourbon Barrel

Which would you pick?


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 18, 2011)

I use pecan for bacon most of the time.

  Craig


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 18, 2011)

Ran out of HICKORY?!?!?!---------Oh No!!!!

Out of what you showed, personally I wouldn't hesitate loading the little miracle up with CHERRY !

Bear


----------



## biaviian (Apr 18, 2011)

I've tried the bourbon on pork and it didn't taste very good.  I LOVE it on cheese so that is certainly out.  I see some people use cherry but that doesn't sound too good to me.  The Pecan is a nice smoke but pecan on bacon?  Maple sounds OK (maple syrup and bacon go well) but you never hear people using maple on bacon.  I still have a good 20 minutes before I load it into the smoker (then an hour before smoke gets applied) so I hope the mail gets here first (I think I'll have some hickory in the mail from Todd today).  Otherwise I think may go with a mix of cherry and pecan.


----------



## alblancher (Apr 18, 2011)

All good options to have.  At least the list isn't

Pine

Cottonwood

Telephone Pole

Any you select should be fine

I use pecan, that is what I have in my yard

Al


----------



## bakerboy7 (Apr 18, 2011)

Cherry without a doubt.

Chris


----------



## dnovotny (Apr 18, 2011)

i'm  applewood  person .. but with the choices your have maple...


----------



## alelover (Apr 18, 2011)

Maple and pecan mixed together.


----------



## biaviian (Apr 18, 2011)

Well I just did a salt test and it was a bit salty for my taste so I am soaking for another hour.  This should give the mail some time to get here (with the new dust).  

Thanks to all for the replies!  I can't wait to taste my first bacon!!!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 18, 2011)

I voting for Cherry I use it alot on my bacon. Hey Al thats what I used on the gathering bacon.


----------



## alblancher (Apr 18, 2011)

That bacon was to darn good to be telephone pole bacon.  So I'm guessing you used either cherry or pecan..


----------



## fife (Apr 18, 2011)

Cherry is nice good luck


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 18, 2011)

Wait for the mailman!


----------



## biaviian (Apr 18, 2011)

Sorry Al but I just couldn't do it.  I am very impatient when it only involves me.  Meaning, if I am the only PERSON involved then I want it done yesterday.  If others are involved then I'm amazingly patient.  I guess that's why I work better by myself.  

Anyway, I used a mix of maple and cherry.  It sounds like an odd combination to me but I'm a gambling man.  Now I just have to decide how I'm finishing my CB.  I have a fully belly (cut into 4 pieces) and a half a loin.  I plan on taking the bellies 8 hours but the loin is in there too (and temps are around 100).  I am thinking of pulling the loin soon (been on since 11am) and finishing in the oven.  Any thoughts why this wouldn't work?  I assume it's OK to smoke the loin this long at 100 being that i cured it, using TQ, for 10 days.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 18, 2011)

Biaviian said:


> Sorry Al but I just couldn't do it. I am very impatient when it only involves me. Meaning, if I am the only PERSON involved then I want it done yesterday. If others are involved then I'm amazingly patient. I guess that's why I work better by myself.
> 
> Anyway, I used a mix of maple and cherry. It sounds like an odd combination to me but I'm a gambling man. Now I just have to decide how I'm finishing my CB. I have a fully belly (cut into 4 pieces) and a half a loin. I plan on taking the bellies 8 hours but the loin is in there too (and temps are around 100). I am thinking of pulling the loin soon (been on since 11am) and finishing in the oven. Any thoughts why this wouldn't work? I assume it's OK to smoke the loin this long at 100 being that i cured it, using TQ, for 10 days.


All of that is fine either way. I'm reading that as you saying you don't want to keep the loin in the smoker as long as the belly pieces, and I am assuming you want to take your loin up to 160˚. That would be fine to put the loin in the oven to finish it.

If you are taking it to 160˚, and you have enough smoke on the loin for your tastes, I would get it to 160˚ fast, because the longer you take to get there, the drier it will get. I'd set the oven for 190˚, and "Get 'er Done".

Bear


----------



## biaviian (Apr 18, 2011)

Loin is in the oven and is getting up to 160.  I had some bacon and it was great.  This piece didn't have any pepper on it (straight from the cure to water to the smoker) and I could really taste the brown sugar (1Tbs per pound for this one) so I can't wait to taste the bacon I made with 2 Tbs /pound.  I did realize that I didn't put any water in the smoker.  I guess I should have done that.  Also, the bacon was tough to slice with a knife (these knives are like razors...I keep my cutting instruments ready and waiting).  I assume this is normal?


----------



## chefrob (Apr 18, 2011)

sounds like it worked out, i use 2/3 maple and 1/3 hickory for my bacon. also let the bacon sit overnight wrapped in the frig....it will slice better.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 19, 2011)

Biaviian said:


> Loin is in the oven and is getting up to 160. I had some bacon and it was great. This piece didn't have any pepper on it (straight from the cure to water to the smoker) and I could really taste the brown sugar (1Tbs per pound for this one) so I can't wait to taste the bacon I made with 2 Tbs /pound. I did realize that I didn't put any water in the smoker. I guess I should have done that. Also, the bacon was tough to slice with a knife (these knives are like razors...I keep my cutting instruments ready and waiting). I assume this is normal?


I never put water in on any of my Bacon smokes.

Like Chefrob said---fridge over night---then slicing. You'll see a big difference.

Then you should find a slicer to use, or get Chefrob up from AZ to show you some of his Ninja moves.

Bear


----------



## biaviian (Apr 19, 2011)

I was trying to get a globe slicer but the owner and myself couldn't get a time to do the transaction (it was from Craigslist) so I bought a cheap slicer "EdgeCraft 610 Chef's Choice Premium Electric Food Slicer".  It will be here tomorrow so I have the bellies resting until then, in the fridge.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 19, 2011)

That's great!

Don't forget the Qview, especially the slices!

Bear


----------



## raptor700 (May 10, 2011)

Where's the slices?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I hope it worked out well for ya.

I love hickory too!


----------



## biaviian (May 11, 2011)

I find taking pictures too much of a pain in the ass.  I was toying with putting my camera in a plastic bag so I don't have to keep washing my hands and/or taking off gloves. 

However, I turned two bacon-haters into bacon lovers.  Before my bacon they hated all pork bacon and only liked turkey bacon.  I'd say that's a success!


----------



## fpnmf (May 11, 2011)




----------



## biaviian (May 11, 2011)

Well then I'm glad you posted a picture!!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 11, 2011)

Hmmm, final pics would be nice.

Bear


----------



## biaviian (May 11, 2011)

OK, here you go.  Pictures of the finished product, what's left anyway.  I had a total of 12.5lbs of finished bacon.







Here are my new toys!  I can't wait to use them in a few hours.


----------



## tjohnson (May 11, 2011)

Turkey Bacon....For Real?

Congrats on your success, and your new toys!

TJ


----------



## biaviian (May 11, 2011)

I know, I know, I'm embarrassed to say they (turkey bacon lovers) are my family.


----------

